# Furries at Sakura-Con 2017



## Piccolora (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey all! I'll be moving back to Washington state in January and Sakura-Con will be my first convention back in the states since I left. Are there going to be any furries there this year? I'll be taking Rasper the Fox there and would love to hang out with any other furries there. :3

Sakura-Con is April 14-16.


----------



## mechanicalrain (Feb 7, 2017)

Have fun at the convention! My friends and I will be going too, although not as furs.


----------



## Piccolora (Mar 1, 2017)

It's March now, so the convention is beginning to close in on us. Anyone going?


----------



## TidesofFate (Mar 14, 2017)

Sounds like fun, but I'll be at Star Wars Celebration during that time.


----------



## Piccolora (Mar 14, 2017)

TidesofFate said:


> Sounds like fun, but I'll be at Star Wars Celebration during that time.


OOOH!! Have fun there!


----------

